# PCT Suggestions Please



## AK49er (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been running 200 cc deca and 500 cc test e 2 times a week. 12.5 mg exemestane e.o.d. I'm currently in week 9. Was going to run cycle for 12 to 14 weeks. I did not run any HCG during cycle so my PCT is going to be 2500 iu HCG e.o.d. and clomid 100/100/100/50, exemestane 20/20/20/10, 3g vit. C e.d. and 10 mg creatine e.d. Pretty much exactly what heavyiron stated in his stickie on pct. It takes 2 weeks for the ester to clear from the test e and I am going to cut off deca 2 weeks prior to last pin of test e. So I start HCG immediately after last test e pin for first 14-16 days then I can start the clomid after that as well as increase the exemestane and start vit. c and creatine. Does this sound correct ? Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 11, 2011)

yep, sounds right


----------



## AK49er (Dec 11, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> yep, sounds right



Thanks bro, for the Input... one more question I have is can I run the exemestane for pct in 25/25/25/12.5 instead of 20/20/20/10 just because I only have 12.5 mg tabs ?


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 11, 2011)

Definitely,  you could prob go lower too, depending on how you respond.  I only ran aromasin 3 weeks in my pct and a week later my estradiol was 7.  7-42 is normal.


----------



## AK49er (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, cool thanks again for the input...


----------



## AK49er (Jan 10, 2012)

I need some advice for my pct, I have already screwed part of it up and need some advice to get back on track. My last test pin was 11 days ago. I did 2500 I.u. hcg last night and plan pinning hcg e.o.d. My question is I was supposed to start hcg the day after my last pin, but I could not. so do I do it for the next 5 days then stop because the eater will be cleared from my body from the test or do i continue pinning hcg 2500 I.u. eod for the 14 days then start my clomid and up my exemestane or do i start upping my exemstane now and start my clomid in about five days ? any help is greatly appreciated I know how important pct is and want to try and get this straight so I give myself the chance to retain as much of my gains as possible.


----------

